# paying for health care



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

We live in the Alicante region and the govnt here have a system whereby, if you do not qualify for free health care, you can pay to have the spainsh health care. We cuurrently pay around 250 euros each quarter
Do they have similar systems in other regions? We are keen to move to Ameria or Malaga but it would cost us dearly if we then have to find private health cover


----------



## taximania (Sep 17, 2010)

250 per quarter ? any more details ? sounds cheap.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> We live in the Alicante region and the govnt here have a system whereby, if you do not qualify for free health care, you can pay to have the spainsh health care. We cuurrently pay around 250 euros each quarter
> Do they have similar systems in other regions? We are keen to move to Ameria or Malaga but it would cost us dearly if we then have to find private health cover


The system you refer to doesn't exist in any other part of Spain as far as I'm aware. However, if you have no pre existing health conditions, you might find that private medical insurance works out cheaper than that anyway!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

It can be cheaper privately,but we find the cover from the govnt is really inclusive and really very good value!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> It can be cheaper privately,but we find the cover from the govnt is really inclusive and really very good value!



Can you give any more details where & how to apply?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Can you give any more details where & how to apply?


Firstly you have to live in the Valencia Communidad? not sure if you do?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Until 2 years ago this health cover was free for all UK nationals living in the Valencia Comunidad.

Many early retirees came to live here on that basis and when the rules were changed they found they had to pay or not receive any health cover.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Until 2 years ago this health cover was free for all UK nationals living in the Valencia Comunidad.
> 
> Many early retirees came to live here on that basis and when the rules were changed they found they had to pay or not receive any health cover.


You're quite right . The Valencian government actually used it to entice foreigners to the region.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In Andalucia you can get free cover if your annual income is below a certain amount (€12,000 for a couple last year).


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

One aspect of our private cover that we didn't notice until it was too late is that medicines aren't covered. I don't know if all policies are like this. We've since qualified for the state system and have decided to keep the private policy after hearing a few horror stories. Luckily, when I took a private prescription and supporting evidence to the Seguridad Social GP he was happy to renew it. That saves a bit. I've heard of cases in the UK where they tell patients that they have to be fully in or fully out of the NHS.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Firstly you have to live in the Valencia Communidad? not sure if you do?


well the good new is that we are in the Valencia Commundiad


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> well the good new is that we are in the Valencia Commundiad


Well, if you want to join the scheme, this is simplest wat to do it...

Go to 
PUMA 22 - Platform Users Medical Area 22 - Welcome
main menu
Health Resources
go to second page and half way down you will see "How to download Valencian government Health Care Forms"
open this up and the first article has text highlighted in blue saying "download the forms"
If you click on that is takes you to examples of forms completed and details of what to do

We used these instructions and had no problems whatsoever. We took our forms and all paperwork into the Health building in alicante, had them all stamped and then cards duly arrived. We pay our quarterly quota and this entitles us to everything that a spanish person gets.There is no worry about pre-existing conditions etc., we are treated a spanish citizens and have had quite a lot of treatments and operations already without issue

good luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> Well, if you want to join the scheme, this is simplest wat to do it...
> 
> Go to
> PUMA 22 - Platform Users Medical Area 22 - Welcome
> ...


Is it €250 *each* per quarter?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Is it €250 *each* per quarter?


sure is..............


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Is it €250 *each* per quarter?


yes it is but it does compare quite well with private care and it does cover everything. Pre existing conditions are not a problem and it covers all prescriptions etc


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> yes it is but it does compare quite well with private care and it does cover everything. Pre existing conditions are not a problem and it covers all prescriptions etc


I dont know your age. Thats €2000 a year, private health care is about €1150 for a couple in their early 50's. As you say, pre existing conditions can be an immediate problem


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont know your age. Thats €2000 a year, private health care is about €1150 for a couple in their early 50's. As you say, pre existing conditions can be an immediate problem


we are middle and late 50s and my other half has pre exisiting conditions which would price us out of the private sector.


----------

